# KM-1



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

GeneBean, not to be unpleasant but this post should not be posted here, here is for reviews. Your post is not a review.
You probably could and should delete it and post it in coffee lounge.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

How can you give 5 stars to a product you have not tested yet. I need clarification on your supra natural power of assessment on something you have not tried. Give us a class!


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Got my popcorn, this outta be fun to watch.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

You know you're reading a quality tool review when the first sentence contains, "haven't had a chance to try it out." Then again, maybe Gene meant to post this to the forum and did this by mistake.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I think that GB is doing a lead up similar to JustJoe job on the potatoes. In a few days I'm sure we will get a detailed description of this product. just keep the popcorn warm Rocky.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Leave me out of this please. I was the one who pointed out the last such "review" and I still get hate mail. 
Gene - I just want to say: Excellent Review! I will be buying a dozen of these as soon as my next retirement check hits the bank.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

If a tool received but still unused can make a guy feel as good as this one makes Gene feel, I think I'll probably get me one.


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have to agree with b2rtch, lepelerin, CharlesA & JustJoe!!! 
It ain't a review until you use it!!!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I think Gene has been down this road before with his project post….....................


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

*"If a tool received but still unused can make a guy feel as good as this one makes Gene feel, I think I'll probably get me one."*

You might want to rethink this. They don't sell them in Harbor Freight.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, lj61673! But if the KM-1 provides me with more than it costs me, it represents value - no matter how high or low the price. I don't price shop, I value shop.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Gene, aren't you glad you posted here?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I received my Twinland brad point bits in the mail last week, but threw out my back so I haven't been able to use them yet. I give them 5 stars and two very enthusiastic thumbs up.


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

I am very interested in KM1. It's 1 degree here and this product circulates a lot of hot air.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

I bought a KM-1 a couple of years ago, it's worked quite well for me. It can be a real time saver.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

good red dragon will open your eyes to a new horizon


----------

